
Ask HN: How to make money while studying Computer Science in college? - jiuol34
Hello all,<p>Google pays a handsome amount (~$6000) for their summer program Google Summer of Code. While I am aware of it, I can&#x27;t seem to find other such Open Source programs or competitions to make some money in college. Is there a list available or do you know about something similar?
======
saluki
Check out your university job board. There are usually some great jobs,
working at the computer lab, monitoring things at the physical
plant/maintenance, scanning documents, lots of easy fun places to work, some
where you are even allowed to do homework while getting paid.

Websites for friends, orginizations. Maybe start building and maintaining a
site for a group or club. Then branch out to family friends and small
businesses around campus or back home.

Start listening to StartUpsForTheRestOfUs.com podcast. Start at the beginning
you can follow Rob from selling drop ship beach towels, to a job board site,
to an invoicing app, to an SEO SaaS, to building Drip and having a $XXM exit.
Lots of tips and good advice for now and to build on for the future.

Don't work too much College is a lot of fun. Put in the work for your classes,
meet people, go out and have fun. Work just enough for the money you have to
have. Make the most of being there it's a great 4 to 5 or 6 years.

------
sotojuan
Make websites for your friends or organizations.

Find work at your school (low pay, but easy). I got ~$600-700 a month just to
do basic jQuery stuff part time.

Part time internship (full time in summer) or job like most college students
do.

\--

You probably will not make nearly enough money as with Google, but that should
be enough. Also, focus on your classes + having fun.

------
brudgers
In the past, Google's Summer of Code program has had varying compensation and
paid less depending on where a person lived.

------
romanovcode
Quit the university and find a job, get paid 120k in SF.

~~~
kzisme
and pay 40-45k per year in rent... :^)?

------
ThePawnBreak
Internships pay very very well at some companies. Behind every website or app
you use daily, there's (usually) a company paying their interns north of $6000
a month.

